# New Entrant



## Rhinecourt (Dec 15, 2016)

After working in Heavy Engineering for a dozen years, I'm looking at a career change. I'm studying to be a fully qualified electrician. Full Part P and 17th included.
What I'm looking at is possibly to get a job in a labouring role while studying. Could anyone tell me the best companies, places I should be looking at for work and possibly what pay I should be expecting/looking at?
Ideally I'll be looking at more industrial electrical work rather than domestic, as this is the field I'll wish to enter.
Any advice will be greatly received, Thanks.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Rhinecourt, 
Welcome to the forum. 
If you get an opportunity to do non-industrial work I'd suggest you take
it. It's easier to be good at the specialties if you've got a wide base of 
experience. IMO, everyone would benefit from a yr or so of residential 
tract housing in their apprenticeship.
Good Luck,
P&L


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Rhinecourt said:


> After working in Heavy Engineering for a dozen years, I'm looking at a career change. I'm studying to be a fully qualified electrician. Full Part P and 17th included.
> What I'm looking at is possibly to get a job in a labouring role while studying. Could anyone tell me the best companies, places I should be looking at for work and possibly what pay I should be expecting/looking at?
> Ideally I'll be looking at more industrial electrical work rather than domestic, as this is the field I'll wish to enter.
> Any advice will be greatly received, Thanks.


that seems like a challenge. perhaps if you would let on which continent on which you reside someone might be able to help.


----------



## Rhinecourt (Dec 15, 2016)

Thankyou both for your reply. Yes agree p&l, getting as much experience in as possible is going to be the most beneficial. Thanks Wildleg.....I'm in the uk. And have car will travel.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

There is an electricians website in the UK although I can't seem to find it. You might be able to google it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Rhinecourt (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks DVR, and thanks Birdog I'll have a look.


----------

